# 2016 Dark Horse Brewing BBQ Competition



## cid79 (Apr 27, 2016)

Just some pictures from this year bbq competition, and a comparison picture from last years to this years.













Kevin Seth Dark Horse 2016.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















V__A5F5.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















V__E9AE.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















Kevin.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















P_20160423_152025.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















P_20160423_161250.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















P_20160423_161254.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















P_20160423_163228.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















V__7B98.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















V__37E1.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















WP_20160422_001.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















WP_20160422_005.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















WP_20160422_009.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















P_20160423_174255.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


















P_20160423_180901.jpg



__ cid79
__ Apr 27, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2016)

Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 27, 2016)

Looks like you made some really good que.  How did you place in the categories?


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice, great pics  How did you do ?

gary


----------



## cid79 (May 2, 2016)

Thank You Everyone.

We took 17th in Ribs, and 10th in Brisket, out of 43 Teams

Took 17th Overall out of 43 Teams.

There was a side category, which was doing a pork butt, for a winner take all, I took 9th with my pork butt and my teammate got 5th with his pork butt out of 26 participants.

Overall we did significantly better this year (our second year) with more people than we did last year, last year was our first year doing a major competition and we took 19th overall out of 31 teams.


----------



## gary s (May 2, 2016)

Cid79 said:


> Thank You Everyone.
> 
> We took 17th in Ribs, and 10th in Brisket, out of 43 Teams
> 
> ...


Hey, A Big Congrats

Gary


----------

